# How often do you change your strings?



## kv466

Pretty basic...I'm just curious for the instruments I only dabble with rather than play on a regular basis. For instance, my violin and cello I haven't changed in a couple of years but then again they spend most of their time in their cases...my cuatro, laud and tres I change about once a year; again, not much use...the ones that really pull my pocket are electric and acoustic guitar as I change them just about every gig so we're talking twice a week acoustic and once a week electric...bass, which is what made me think of this thread I use quite often...sometimes more than guitar...I was just looking at my strings while noodling around a little and remembered that I got this particular bass two years ago next month and while I've used it exclusively since I got it, it still has the same strings...that's at least 300+ hours of playtime...now, they are Elixirs and they still sound brand new but since I've got two fresh 6 string packs, I plan on changing them on the 2 year anniversary...piano, I've only ever changed 3 strings on my old upright...feels so weird when they pop on you...never popped a grand but I'm looking forward to it.

So, how ofter do you change your strings?


----------



## hawk

I typically change strings only as needed. I have a full levered 36 string harp which I have had for about ten years. Got it new~If I remember correctly I have chnaged about 5 strings in it's life though admittedly I don't play it enough (read often). I also have three Kora's which I play quite frequently. When played regularly they seldom break strings~maybe 1-2 a year. Been playing Kora for about 17 years...

Flutes are my main instrument though....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kora_(instrument)


----------



## tdc

For myself, as far as guitars go I generally don't like the sound of new strings, I find they sound better after about a week or so. I also find (especially on nylon string guitars) it takes a day or two at least before a guitar with new strings will consistently stay in tune as well as a guitar with broken in strings (very old strings are also problematic though). For these reasons, I generally wait at least two or three months sometimes longer depending on how much I've played.


----------



## kv466

tdc said:


> For myself, as far as guitars go I generally don't like the sound of new strings


I actually quite agree with that and for my home guitar which I've had for almost twenty years I haven't changed the strings in about four months...however, for performing live that week or so of breaking in happens after about four songs...if you have month old strings and try to play a gig where you both strum fast and solo with bends and such you're bound to pop a couple and have to stop mid-set anyway...I found this out quite early and so with my acoustic gigs which are all on steel string I change the very next day so they have time to set in at least a couple days before the next...the band I play electric on is only a couple times a month and typically I'll change em every couple of gigs because with the amp and effects and rest of the band, you don't have to strum quite as hard nor play all the strings at once just about every song like on acoustic where you're the bass and drums and guitar.

But yeah, for my home guitar I'll let em get a little rusty then think about changing up.

I use Ernie Ball .10's on my electrics (except my Strat with a Floyd, it uses .09's) and on my acoustics I'll use Ernie Ball .12-.54's or DR; except my at home guitar which I use .13's on. My basses, although my six has the original Elixirs on it, only take DR...I mean, I really like this string for bass...before them I would use Rotosound which I still highly endorse...almost everyone I know, though, uses Smith...I don't like the feel but they're supposed to be great.


----------



## Jobe

Unless one has snapped, I never change my violin strings.

I don't think I'm a good example of a musician, since it's stolen from the local music service (they never bothered to register me, but I did donate my old 3/4 from Argos in guilt).

No, I'm not proud.


----------



## Ukko

Oh, those strings. My marionettes, some of whom are members here, keep better track of broken strings than I do. But then, you are referring to _musical_ instruments.


----------



## FRupert

Strings go through stages. When new they often are very bright and metallic. After 2-3 days they settle down, then they sound good for quite a while. After some period of time they get dull sounding. Then it's time to change. How long that takes depends entirely on how much you play. A pro playing hours a day will chew through them pretty fast--especially the A which is flat wound with aluminum and wears faster.


----------



## Guest

I used to change only when absolutely necessary (Double Bass but retired now) at one stage we actually used gut strings and these did not last long due to perspiration which tended to accelerate wear and cause unwinding and buzzing on the finger board this was murder on your fingers.


----------



## grixxviolist

i suppose i change strings just when they really need changing.. either because one of the strings have plucked itself out of my violin or the strings have changed their sound quality.. rarely, one week before my exam they are changed..


----------



## MaestroViolinist

grixxviolist said:


> i suppose i change strings just when they really need changing.. either because one of the strings have plucked itself out of my violin or the strings have changed their sound quality.. rarely, one week before my exam they are changed..


Exactly what I do basically. Though since I seem to be putting bad strings on lately they're not lasting as long. I'm getting a really good expensive set soon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Every couple of months on my guitar. I do like to have new strings about a week before a performance for the sound and the tuning.


----------



## Guest

I change my guitar strings once a month. I'm currently using Dogal Diamante trebles (they combine nylon and carbon) and Hannabach Super Silver 815 basses.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I haven't changed my G and A string on my cello for almost two years.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Toddlertoddy said:


> I haven't changed my G and A string on my cello for almost two years.


How much do you play on it?

I find that my strings on the violin don't seem to last much after a year.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

MaestroViolinist said:


> How much do you play on it?
> 
> I find that my strings on the violin don't seem to last much after a year.


Average of 30 minutes a day?

It's weird because I played Shostakovich for half a year pretty vigorously.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Toddlertoddy said:


> Average of 30 minutes a day?
> 
> It's weird because I played Shostakovich for half a year pretty vigorously.


Ah, that makes a bit more sense then.

Actually my strings are starting to break already, they've been on for less than a year.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My guitar strings have been on for about a month and a half. Maybe I should change them soon.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My guitar strings have been on for about a month and a half. Maybe I should change them soon.


I have been wondering about that. Why do guitarists have to change their strings so often?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I have been wondering about that. Why do guitarists have to change their strings so often?


Because if we don't the strings won't give the best sound. When guitarists change strings it's usually after about a week before they sound perfect. Then after a couple of months it's time to change them again.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Because if we don't the strings won't give the best sound. When guitarists change strings it's usually after about a week before they sound perfect. Then after a couple of months it's time to change them again.


Why can't they make strings that last longer? I think it's strange that you should have to change strings so often.

And are they synthetic or steel?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Why can't they make strings that last longer? I think it's strange that you should have to change strings so often.
> 
> And are they synthetic or steel?


Well changing the strings every couple of months is just what I'm supposed to do. I'd rather not have longer lasting strings because I'm used to changing my strings. It's a sort of ritual that I have that ends up with me extremely pissed off and going on rants about the slipperiness of nylon. The top three strings are nylon and the bottom three are steel wound around some other stuff. Nylon I think.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well changing the strings every couple of months is just what I'm supposed to do. I'd rather not have longer lasting strings because I'm used to changing my strings. It's a sort of ritual that I have that ends up with me extremely pissed off and going on rants about the slipperiness of nylon. The top three strings are nylon and the bottom three are steel wound around some other stuff. Nylon I think.


Yeah, steel with a synthetic core is what I use too.

Lol, I end up getting someone else to change the strings on my violin. I chicken out, because once when I was changing a string, the one beside it snapped in my face. I was lucky that I didn't get my eye poked out.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yeah, steel with a synthetic core is what I use too.
> 
> Lol, I end up getting someone else to change the strings on my violin. I chicken out, because once when I was changing a string, the one beside it snapped in my face. I was lucky that I didn't get my eye poked out.


Well, guitarists always change their own strings. It ain't hard once you can do it and changing strings every couple of months doesn't bother me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, guitarists always change their own strings. It ain't hard once you can do it and changing strings every couple of months doesn't bother me.


Hm... Well I have no idea how hard it is to change a string on a guitar so I won't say anything. But you do have easier pegs (do you call them pegs?) to turn.


----------



## arturo

I generally change my strings every four-six months. Depends on how bad they're starting to sound. However, I just bought a new violin, and I'm trying out different brand strings on it, so I expect I'll be changing every three-four months until I find the brand I like, or until I run out of money. Strings are expensive!

I'm trying Corelli's, right now. Definitely better than the Evah's I had prior, which surprised me.


----------



## Nadia

I change my strings every 3-4 weeks. Their sound gets dull and uninteresting after 4 weeks. I almost never let them last for more than one month, because they oxidize. I have a little thing that helps me remove the strings faster but I'm not sure how it's called in English. I've seen cellists use the same thing.
I use D'Addario strings and I'm quite pleased with them. I used Savarez strings once and they sounded horrible on my guitar. Now I don't know what to do with 46 unopened packages of various Savarez strings that I won somewhere...


----------



## Lenfer

I seldom have the stamina for long periods of playing these days I still change my string on are quarterly basis more if I have been playing a lot (cello).


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Nadia said:


> I change my strings every 3-4 weeks.


That's a sh*tload of money to spend on. Must be at least $1500 CDN/USD a year, right?


----------



## Crudblud

I should buy some new nylons for my guitar, but I am very lazy when it comes to string changing.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, guitarists always change their own strings. It ain't hard once you can do it and changing strings every couple of months doesn't bother me.


You change your own strings wow thats real tech stuff  next thing will be clarinet players changing their own reeds, seriously I assume you play a real Guitar but am amazed at the frequency of your string change and *MaestroViolinist* getting someone to change his/her strings is unbelievable. what is the matter with you all??


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Andante said:


> You change your own strings wow thats real tech stuff  next thing will be clarinet players changing their own reeds, seriously I assume you play a real Guitar but am amazed at the frequency of your string change and *MaestroViolinist* getting someone to change his/her strings is unbelievable. what is the matter with you all??


 Haha, yeah pathetic I know. But it's scary when a string snaps in your face and it's happened to me twice now.


----------



## Guest

MaestroViolinist said:


> Haha, yeah pathetic I know. But it's scary when a string snaps in your face and it's happened to me twice now.


Twice?? then you should have it figured out it is a simple task.


----------

